# De-Badge Ghosting



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, a bit of advice if I may ask. Would you know if this is fixable? It has been debadged but it seems there is some ghost marks where the lettering once was. Unable to polish aggressively as this is down to 76microns. Very wierd


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Condensation under the clear coat.

Get a hair drier on it & it should start to clear.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

davies20 said:


> Condensation under the clear coat.
> 
> Get a hair drier on it & it should start to clear.


In all my years of detailing, never heard of that. :speechles


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

If anything I would have expected to see it the other way around, with it being maybe protected from UV damage


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

MAUI said:


> In all my years of detailing, never heard of that. :speechles


:lol:

I know! Back in my boy racer days when i de-rub stripped my silver corsa & i I ended up with a massive white line down the side of the car.

Alot of time later with a hair dryer it was all gone :thumb:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

If the paint has changed colour due to uv damage then it will be the dye in the colour coat under the lacquer and no amount of polishing will reduce or remove it.

Live with it, put the badge back or paint it are likely to be the only options.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

davies20 said:


> Condensation under the clear coat.
> 
> Get a hair drier on it & it should start to clear.


Same here never heard of that before, on that line of thinking would it clear on a hot sunny day, and reappear during the damp conditions.

Or because the badge has gone it is no longer trapping moisture.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

That's a new one for me! Never seen anything like that before


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I had the exact same thing on my WRX. I went at it so hard with the polisher and could not remove it. I bought a new badge and put it back on. It looked much better than the worn out old badge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Red is one of the colours prone to this unfortunately,as said it’s under the clearcoat so not a lot you can do.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have debadged quite a few cars now,etched in marks like that can usually be polished out...give it a few passes with some polish and see how you get on.SJ.


----------

